# TAM website is playing tricks



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Anyone else having probs with the website?

it is jumping all over the place, cannot use the mouse, scroll, etc can but with great difficulty, it's jinxed! :frown2:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Have you tried restarting your computer?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Have you tried restarting your computer?


yes


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Are you having similar problems on other websites?


Do you have an adblocker installed?


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

aine said:


> Anyone else having probs with the website?
> 
> it is jumping all over the place, cannot use the mouse, scroll, etc can but with great difficulty, it's jinxed! :frown2:


I had the same problem for about two hours, but it's a little better now.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes, it is much better now


----------

